# Top Shelf Blue



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I got a three pack of cigars to review for Top Shelf. Sat I smoked the Top Shelf Signature Select Blue. This was a nice med flavor and body cigar that had very good construction, nice and firm for the whole smoke. Good draw with lots of blue and grey smoke. The ash only feel off once at 3in of a 6in smoke. Flavors changed from grass, to nutty, tobacco, hay, nutty with hay, back to tobacco, to floral/sweet hay. I gave the cigar an 88, you can check out the whole review here http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=426697#post426697 under the review section.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Frank I'm sorry I just can't get past the fo-hawk in that first pic.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Faux-hawk! Dude its the real deal LOL. I'm totally balded today. Couldn't go back to work with a Mohawk!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

That's good to hear.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Make up your mind what hair style you want!!! HAHAHA. BTW Great review.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice review and what a nice ash too


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

nice hair


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Hahahahahahh!!!! Nice Head!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

That was a serious hawk you had


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Faux-hawk! Dude its the real deal LOL. I'm totally balded today. Couldn't go back to work with a Mohawk!


No sence of humor in LE anymore. I used to do traffic stops with a set of Bubba Teeth in. I only had one person ever make a comment. He asked if we had a good dental plan.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I thought it was a faux hawk at first but a closer look showed that it was real.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice review Frank. Oh and nice no-hawk too (although we havn't seen it).


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice review Frank!! :mullet:


----------

